# Patternmaster



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Anybody tried a pattern master extended range for snows? Any luck?


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Wouldn't be in my spread without my drake killer or patternmaster at the end of the barrel!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It dependings alot on what type of shooting you are doing. There are times when I love my extended range choke for those longer shots, and there are times when I hate it like those in your face shots because it can wreck a bird.

I think a big part of your shooting is your confidence. I really believe that if you are confident in your gun, load, and choke you will shoot better.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

It's nothing magical. You still have to match the right loads to the choke to get tight patterns. I shoot mine year round except for deer season.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

It never leaves the SX3 in the Spring!!!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

FoldEmXtreme said:


> It never leaves the SX3 in the Spring!!!


Good!!!!!!! I have a brand new SX3


----------



## quackatac (Nov 29, 2011)

I did use the patternmaster extended range choke for 6 years at everything but I have since switched to the patternmaster shortchoke this past hunting season. And I love it. My buddies thought I was deadly before. they could not believe how much more improved my shooting got. I shoot almost 80% of all my waterfowl weather it is at ducks canada/snow geese is with #6 shot. i know I will hear some Bull**** about #6 shot and most them will have no idea what they are talking about unless you understand reloading and pellet counts. I have shot birds out to 65 yards with Absolutely No Problems. However I do not shoot at birds on a regular bases at 45 yards or greater either its wasting ammo and it does not promote better shooting it promotes SKY BUSTING at birds. When I made the switch last year I actually called and talked to patternmaster about it. He said thats alot of pellets in the pattern because they only test down to 3s. A 3inch # 3 has about 180 pellets roughly a 2 3/4 inch # 6 shot has about 290 pellets. All chokes roughly can loose upto 15-20% of pellets outside that 30 inch cirlce at 40 yards. So I always like to go high at 20%. 40 yards your 3 inch will loose about 36 pellets leaving you with roughly 144 pellets. A 2 3/4 inch will leave me roughly 234 pellets. Thats 100 more pellets from a smaller shell that costs me roughly $ 8.00 a box compared to $ 14.00. Keep in mind We only Need to break a wing or head shot and the bird falls out of they sky. But about 75-80 % of birds are literally dead when they hit the ground the 6 shot is Murderous on birds. I was shooting snows this spring and I took a 45 yard shot on purpose trying to pull a double on these 2 snows with 1 shot and both hit the ground DEAD. Shot size does not mater if you understand leading the bird at different angles in all reality. If you are behind the bird it will not matter if you have BB or 3 or 6 shot ALL your pellets will be behind the bird which is about 90 % of all shots missed are behind Not enough lead on the bird. If interested in more give me a call Ray 406-788-1286 and Good Hunting to All


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you RAY!!!! That explains quite a bit for me!!!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

You wont be next to me if you're shooting a ported choke, They are loud loud loud. By far Best LONG range choke tube is a ROB Robberts T3, i shoot it all year round, i learned anything within 25 yards is hamburger or headless, including 2 sillosock flyers. and just to tell you how tight it is had a rotary 20 paces away and there was a 4 inch hole in the sillsocks back. Best chock i have ever purchased and i've shot a lot.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Guess I'd rather sit next to the ported choke. My hearing protection works for that. Not sure what protects me from a guy that don't know enough not to smoke decoys.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I did not have good luck with patternmaster, every gun barrel is slightly (thousandths of an inch) different. I patterned several chokes out of my sbe and the extended range patternmaster did not pattern well out of MY gun-lots of pellet loss and big gaps in the paper with no pellets. Out of my gun i have the most consistent and tightest pattern shooting a Carlsons mid-range black cloud choke. I don't shoot black cloud-just plain steel.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Think ill stick with the Patternmaster tho. Roberts T3 is a little to spendy.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol, actually have it on video as it was on a rotary just pulled the trigger at the wrong time well the right time cause i did get the snow i was shooting at but also the flyer. Its only 80 bucks for a T3 cheaper then PM. 
Carlsons patterned well out of my old guns especially the long range out of the M2000 that was impressive for cheap steel. 
You will never be able to pattern a choke to exact with steel. but the T3 out of the SBE2 can just about put that there will be the same amount of BB's in a 30in circle consistently with Experts/blue box. If i shoot more expensive shells like hypers those you can shoot two shells and have about same BB Holes as the shell before. Absolutly impressive from the T3 and Steel Shot.


----------



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

is anyone here using 26"barrels or is everybody strictly running 28's??? been looking at upgrading the heater to either a SX3 or SBE 28" & coupling it with a extended choke, but wondering if I could just use my old duck boat gun (BPS 26" pump) and get somewhat similar results with a extended choke to make it a goose gun & save the money???


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

HJ12allday said:


> is anyone here using 26"barrels or is everybody strictly running 28's??? been looking at upgrading the heater to either a SX3 or SBE 28" & coupling it with a extended choke, but wondering if I could just use my old duck boat gun (BPS 26" pump) and get somewhat similar results with a extended choke to make it a goose gun & save the money???


2" does not make much of a difference besides weight. if youre looking for Distances, yes choke tubes make a difference but it has a lot to do with the Forcing cones inside the barrel which help drasticly with keeping the shot together and tight.


----------



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> HJ12allday said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone here using 26"barrels or is everybody strictly running 28's??? been looking at upgrading the heater to either a SX3 or SBE 28" & coupling it with a extended choke, but wondering if I could just use my old duck boat gun (BPS 26" pump) and get somewhat similar results with a extended choke to make it a goose gun & save the money???
> ...


Thx SGM, took this question to a local gunsmith & pretty much verbatim about the barrel + they ended up being the maker of DrakeKiller choke tubes, whaaaaa??? nothing against PM's/T3's/Carlson's, they all sound like fine products, final decision was to keep the pump & business local - if all goes well, hopefully I'll be dropping snows with it tomorrow AM!!! :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Good Luck!! I'm sure you'll love the drake killer!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have heard there good. :rollin:


----------

